# Brock is a douche bag (GIF)



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dickhead pushes a cop twice like it's nothing. Battery on a police officer anyone?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a very asshole thing to do ESPECIALLY when the officer is there for your safety. Brock.. i started to like you BUT you just cant get away from the real douche bag thats inside.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

haha.. i saw that.. but i thought he was pushing the crowd back.. 

it's incidents like this that make it hard for me to root for this guy.. 

he's just a bad human being..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly, I don't see how thats such a bad thing, he was obviously walking a lot faster than them, and what is he supposed to do? say excuse me in a large crown like that when people can barely hear you..

haters gonna hate.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Honestly, I don't see how thats such a bad thing, he was obviously walking a lot faster than them, and what is he supposed to do? say excuse me in a large crown like that when people can barely hear you..
> 
> haters gonna hate.




Uhm usually when I'm walking in a crowded mall or elsewhere I don't forearm people out of my way... let alone a police officer... who was trying to keep people from doing to Brock the very thing he did to the police officer. Seems a little ironic to me.

The funny thing is that looked like the true Brock. You could tell thats just the kind of person he is.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Honestly, I don't see how thats such a bad thing, he was obviously walking a lot faster than them, and what is he supposed to do? say excuse me in a large crown like that when people can barely hear you..
> 
> haters gonna hate.


No...it was tactless. I have never seen another fighter do that in an entrance. He could have sidled past.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah i'll have to agree with the majority here about Brock being a douche there. Fat chance you see Velasquez shoving a cop out of his way. 

It's ok though because Brock wasn't able to shove Cain around like that much smaller cop. It was quite nice to see the bully get bullied, even if I did think Brock would win.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

He actually pushed both cops at the same time. Clearly intentional.


----------



## reydogg21 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was there and I super LOL'ed when i saw that in the big screens. Brock should be arrested.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont know to me it didnt even look like Brock was interested in him being a cop. I think Brock was just in a pretty intense place and very focused on getting to the ring for the fight...


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Shorty said:


> I dont know to me it didnt even look like Brock was interested in him being a cop. I think Brock was just in a pretty intense place and very focused on getting to the ring for the fight...


yep I think you got it bang on. Of course the thread is started by Brock's #1 hater. 

He probably didn't even realize he pushed a cop he is focused on the fight and having to deal with all the crowd on his walk out. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a little nudge. Gawd, if you are walking out to the ring, and I imagine the same applies to a cage, you are not thinking about anything except fighting and hoping you dont throw up before you make it inside.

He just wanted room and they were in the way, harden up imo.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

He was in a filled out arena, in the main event, about to fight, and you expected him to ask the cop to make way for him? He is the self-proclaimed "baddest man on the planet", and you expect him to be courteous to 2 cops who were blocking his way to the cage? 

I guess your answer will be "Yes", since you support whoever Brock's opponent is, and you are a cop yourself. Always finding new ways to hate on Brock huh.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

honestly... who cares? hes clearly amped up and not really payin attention to minuscule little things like that, and its not like he tossed the guy down or anything he just moved him out of the way


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Really? Do you all care? I thought it was funny, the cop was in his way, he was in the zone he probably didn't even notice.

I thought Brock was pretty respectful tonight, he obviously got his ass kicked and was gracious and gave credit to Cain where it was due. Who cares about some stupid cop that gets in his way as he walks to the cage.

I'll never understand why every single moment of every fighter is scrutinized on forums, it's quite relentless and totally ridiculous in most cases. 

I loved the walk ins, the announcements and all the pre fight hype but especially the fight itself, so i feel no need to call someone a douche because they pushed a cop... after all he is just a cop, what is so special about that, are we all so precious that we have to defend the poor defenseless cop that got a little shove?... please, what a dumb thread!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow didnt even notice that.

I bet if Cain did that they'd arrest his ass.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

So much apologist nonsense on this board. Brock has been a cretin from day one, yet if one points it out one is immediately tagged with the ridiculous, "hater". Nice rebuttal.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Brock is walking into a cage to fight someone who has trained for 3 months to specifically beat him. He has trained for 3 months to beat this person. He knows he is about to have a huge fight and he has got himself in the mental place where he can best perform. All he is thinking about is how he is going to beat this person, he has tunnel vision, nothing else is entering his mind. Someone gets between him and his goal that he is completly focused for so he moves them out of his way. What is the problem?

If Brock did this in almost any other situation it would be completly out of order, cop or not. However I see no issue with what he did given the situation. He didn't hurt him, he didn't intimidate him, he simply moved him from his path.

I don't know if you have ever fought before (I have done several jiu-jitsu and wrestling tournaments as well as some heavy boxing/kickboxing sparring) but the tunnel vision I get is insane. I don't see or hear ANYTHING other than my opponent I am so focused and my adrenaline is going crazy. I have literally had my coach screaming at me from 3 feet away and I had no knowledge he was even there. If someone walked across my path when I was just about to fight I would probably move them too. Its not a conscious thought, its just a reaction based upon the state you are in.

Mike Tyson vs Lou Savarese comes to mind. (Someone please embed if you can) Go to 3.01 mins in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_yj4UWSBbo

As you can see here the ref jumps in to try and stop the fight but Tyson is so focused and unaware of anything else around him that he keeps punching savarese even swinging around the referee.

My point is when you are in "the zone" you don't act normally or rationally, you just react. Brock did not think "this cop is in my way im going to push him" he simply removed an obstacle from his path.

People need to give Brock a break. 24 hours ago he was the greatest UFC HW champ ever and now he is a bum who was never any good and is an asshole to everybody.

Im sure none of us would come up squeky clean if every aspect of our lives was picked apart by a fine tooth comb and showed to the world.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Brydon said:


> Brock is walking into a cage to fight someone who has trained for 3 months to specifically beat him. He has trained for 3 months to beat this person. He knows he is about to have a huge fight and he has got himself in the mental place where he can best perform. All he is thinking about is how he is going to beat this person, he has tunnel vision, nothing else is entering his mind. Someone gets between him and his goal that he is completly focused for so he moves them out of his way. What is the problem?
> 
> If Brock did this in almost any other situation it would be completly out of order, cop or not. However I see no issue with what he did given the situation. He didn't hurt him, he didn't intimidate him, he simply moved him from his path.
> 
> ...


Everyone else seems to keep it together when entering the ring under exactly the same conditions. Also, using Tyson as an example does little to underline your point.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> *Uhm usually when I'm walking in a crowded mall or elsewhere I don't forearm people out of my way..*. let alone a police officer... who was trying to keep people from doing to Brock the very thing he did to the police officer. Seems a little ironic to me.
> 
> The funny thing is that looked like the true Brock. You could tell thats just the kind of person he is.


I going out on a limb here, he was walking out in front of tens of thousands of live fans and millions on PPV to defend his Heavyweight Title against a grappling/striking animal so try and get some perspective he WAS NOT TAKING A WALK IN THE PARK!

I’m not a Lesnar fan, I think WWE is retarded but walking out to defend your title just seconds away from FIGHING for you belt is just slightly different than us mortals mundane life experiences.

Not excusing it just trying to get some perspective.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Brock is clearly a Douche Bag. But I don't think this is much of a contributing factor.
That kind of thing is going to happen when you consider the setting, the environment, the time that it happened etc.
Even the cop barely acknowledged it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Out of every walk in I have ever seen in the UFC, no one else has done that. Everyone else has trained just as hard, was just as much in the moment, and just as focussed. But they manage to not push police officers out of their way. I don't think I have EVER done that in my life in any circumstance. If you need to walk through two people who are walking slow, you turn sideways and at least minimalize the bump. The way Brock did that was just so natural. He didn't even think about it and he definitely didn't care that they were police officers.

You don't put your hands on cops. Simple as that. Anyone else in any other circumstance would be in handcuffs and going to jail for that.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't believe people here are trying (futilely) to justify, or at least rationalize, this jerk's douch-baggery.


----------



## MPepe1084 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow...the poor cop. If this were truly "battery" what would have stopped him from arresting Brock...or any of the other cops escorting him? Anything above standard patrol duties is usually overtime anyway. Filing any sort of grievance for a cop working OT would probably require a lot of time/paperwork for a standard cop...especially considering their opponent would be the UFC/Brock, from a legal standpoint. Not to mention, it seems like you are making a mountain out of a mole hill...just saying.

And call me crazy, but it seems like the cop was thrust into Brock, as if he were pushed.


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

He was just pumped for the fight of his life. I loved it! FTP


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow you guys are getting trolled very hard...


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys are getting your panties in a bunch. Obviously it doesn't matter when Brock Lesnar does it and it does not make him a douche. But if anyone else does it they are a douche. Live with it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MPepe1084 said:


> Wow...the poor cop. If this were truly "battery" what would have stopped him from arresting Brock...or any of the other cops escorting him? Anything above standard patrol duties is usually overtime anyway. Filing any sort of grievance for a cop working OT would probably require a lot of time/paperwork for a standard cop...especially considering their opponent would be the UFC/Brock, from a legal standpoint. Not to mention, it seems like you are making a mountain out of a mole hill...just saying.
> 
> And call me crazy, but it seems like the cop was thrust into Brock, as if he were pushed.


I think you need to look up what batter means because it's obvious you don't know. I am interested in what the difference between a "true battery" and not true batter are.

The cop could have stopped and arrested him there and he would have every legal right to do so. I don't blame him for not doing it. Could you imagine the public / legal outcome of doing something like that on tv?

I can promise that cop was on OT. Doesn't matter though, that would be a simple arrest and simple report. There's not much too it at all.

Again, you don't put your hands on cops. I don't care who you are or what the situation is. Shoving a cop out of the way is completely un-acceptable unless you're in the process of saving his life.



tecnotut said:


> I can't believe people here are trying (futilely) to justify, or at least rationalize, this jerk's douch-baggery.


Exactly.


----------



## MPepe1084 (Oct 25, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think you need to look up what batter means because it's obvious you don't know. I am interested in what the difference between a "true battery" and not true batter are.
> 
> The cop could have stopped and arrested him there and he would have every legal right to do so. I don't blame him for not doing it. Could you imagine the public / legal outcome of doing something like that on tv?
> 
> ...


I will not deny Brock put his hands on him. I am sure the cop understood the risks and hazards of escorting high profile athletes down a narrow, crowded walkway. But like I said, the contact seems incidental. Some people on here want a criminal case to be filed.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

First of all, let's stop acting like this was somehow assaulting an officer, or in any way equal to some stranger on a street coming up to a cop and just slamming into them.

These weren't cops trying to make an arrest on Brock, and he fought back. They were there for crowd control. And I bet this has happened tons of times in crowd control circumstances.

Let's stop making it sound like Brock was walking down the street and gave some random cop a forearm shiver.

My God, the craziest thing is, I am defending the actions of BL. I can't believe it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I love watching brock fight, but why are people surprised he's a douchebag? He's been an ass ever since he arrived in the UFC and he will be until he leaves.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

StandThemUp said:


> First of all, let's stop acting like this was somehow assaulting an officer, or in any way equal to some stranger on a street coming up to a cop and just slamming into them.
> 
> These weren't cops trying to make an arrest on Brock, and he fought back. They were there for crowd control. And I bet this has happened tons of times in crowd control circumstances.
> 
> ...


For me it is not an issue that it is a police officer, in fact I didn't know when I first saw it that is was an officer, but I do remember thinking, "what an asshole". What go me was his whole body language in the incident. It is indicative of and underlines his personality in general - he is a bully and that is how they act. So whether it was an officer, stadium employee or whomever, it was a cheap move.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont see the big deal, he was just "in the moment" People look for any reason they can to hate on him. I thought he was very classy in defeat last night


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice gif man, thank you for making me dislike this guy even more. The cop is there for you, idiot.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> he is a bully...


And Dana isn't?

The way Dana shits on his fighters by dicking around with their money and contracts is 1 million X worse than Brock elbowing his way past a couple of donut munching douchebags who themselves are notorious for being members of one of the most ruthless, vicious, corrupt and arrogant street gangs on the PLANET today: THE LAPD.

For anyone here or ANYWHERE to try to call out Brock for shoving a couple of LAPD, is the height of hypocrisy. The LAPD are DOCUMENTED and BOAST ABOUT shitting on, framing, maiming, choke holding, brutalizing, beating, tasering, hundreds of thousands of innocent citizens during their short existence. 

Not to mention their history of DRUG RUNNING, RACISM, SEXISM, EVIDENCE PLANTING, and general contempt for the law. 

As NWA once rapped: **** THE POLICE!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

who cares. screw the pigs


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> And Dana isn't?
> 
> The way Dana shits on his fighters by dicking around with their money and contracts is 1 million X worse than Brock elbowing his way past a couple of donut munching douchebags who themselves are notorious for being members of one of the most ruthless, vicious, corrupt and arrogant street gangs on the PLANET today: THE LAPD.
> 
> As NWA once rapped: **** THE POLICE!


I don't recall being on Dana's side about anything, so I am not sure where this is coming from or what it has to do with anything I wrote. If you want to start a Dana is a douche bag threat then who knows, maybe I'll post something to the affirmative there.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

I think people are too sensitive here and are looking for an excuse to hate. I thought it was pretty funny, so did Rogan and Goldie, who aren't sensitive nerds either, so... you do the math


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice gif man, thank you for making me dislike this guy even more. The cop is there for you, idiot.


an internet search on LAPD excessive force turns up 52 pages of stories. That's right, 520 stories on LAPD's use of excessive force.

They're there for you all right. Just not in the way you imagined, buddy.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Especially since most people here are 150 pound boys and brock is a 270 pound MAN, lives/bodies/minds are too different, hence haters hating


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I don't recall being on Dana's side about anything, so I am not sure where this is coming from or what it has to do with anything I wrote. If you want to start a Dana is a douche bag threat then who knows, maybe I'll post something to the affirmative there.



I'm simply pointing out that if we are going to call out someone for being a douchebag, we should be consistent. 

Dana's a giant douche, yet you never or hardly ever, see threads of this nature about Dana's frightening exploitation of his fighters.

And for people to write that Brock is a douche for shoving cops who choke hold people and taser them to death without cause ON THE REGULAR, seems just the slightest bit inconsistent.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

When a big event is on and the money rolling, nothing matters. Brock coulda punched the cop straight up in the face and the fight would continue as scheduled.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> And Dana isn't?
> 
> The way Dana shits on his fighters by dicking around with their money and contracts is 1 million X worse than Brock elbowing his way past a couple of donut munching douchebags who themselves are notorious for being members of one of the most ruthless, vicious, corrupt and arrogant street gangs on the PLANET today: THE LAPD.
> 
> ...


That was Anaheim PD, moron.

Your view on police is quite frankly delusional. LAPD and LASD are pretty notorious for doing some stupid stuff. But not even remotely to the extent that you are claiming.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw it during the fight and wondered if anyone would comment on it. Wasn't a huge deal but I do think it says something about the man. It could say he is just a douche when getting ready for a fight. It made me dislike him a little. Wasn't a huge fan,and now I am not one at all. Not because of the push but because of the fight, for the supposed baddest man on the planet that was pathetic.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Gotta love karma. Brock shoves a smaller man out of the way for no apparent reason and then the smaller man in the cage is the one throwing Brock around.

Karma at its best. I bet the cop was loving it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Gotta love karma. Brock shoves a smaller man out of the way for no apparent reason and then the smaller man in the cage is the one throwing Brock around.
> 
> Karma at its best. I bet the cop was loving it.


It would only be kharma if the cops were making $2 million in one night. Which they may very well be doing, if they run drugs.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That was Anaheim PD, moron.
> 
> Your view on police is quite frankly delusional. LAPD and LASD are pretty notorious for doing some stupid stuff. But not even remotely to the extent that you are claiming.


Wrong douchebag, everything I stated is FACT. Documented by numerous national media sources many times over. Endless books, journal articles, tv stories, newspaper articles, and police confessions and admissions, courthouse documents prove police corruption throughout not only the US, but throughout the GLOBE. 

I know it's warm since your head is stuck up your ass, so you might as well keep it there.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lesnar was in the zone, even if it was Dana walking next to him he would of been pushed out of the way the same way. Doubt he knew who was next to him, just someone in his way.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I'm simply pointing out that if we are going to call out someone for being a douchebag, we should be consistent.
> 
> Dana's a giant douche, yet you never or hardly ever, see threads of this nature about Dana's frightening exploitation of his fighters.
> 
> And for people to write that Brock is a douche for shoving cops who choke hold people and taser them to death without cause ON THE REGULAR, seems just the slightest bit inconsistent.


Well, as you commented on my post it left me confused. I never mentioned anything about it being a police officer and I went as far to say that I didn't even know it was a cop when it first happened. I am merely commenting on the act itself, not who the recipient was and whether he deserved it or not, as it is off topic.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, one things for sure. Those cops will definitely be needing new pants.

Too bad it wasn't one of those hard-ass no non-sense cops that taze people for sneezing on them. Though I'd just imagine it would be like tazing a rhino and then getting mauled.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the clarification.

Now, let's get back to reading messages from pimply faced adolescent boys flaming Brock Lesnar during their breaks from playing WOW!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Kasporelli said:


> Especially since most people here are 150 pound boys and brock is a 270 pound MAN, lives/bodies/minds are too different, hence haters hating


Can someone please translate this into English?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Wrong douchebag, everything I stated is FACT. Documented by numerous national media sources many times over. Endless books, journal articles, tv stories, newspaper articles, and police confessions and admissions, courthouse documents prove police corruption throughout not only the US, but throughout the GLOBE.
> 
> I know it's warm since your head is stuck up your ass, so you might as well keep it there.


LOL. Well if you wrote it on an online forum it must be fact! Especially coming from someone so neutral as yourself on the issue! /sarcasm

So you are justifying the battery of police officers simply for being police officers? Because some of them are corrupt sometimes, you think it's okay for any random police officer to get hit / hurt / killed. Especially two anaheim police officers, who you have never seen before in your life and you know nothing about. But you don't mind them being hit because you believe every cop is the anti-christ.

Great logic.

There's corruption in every job. It's not right no matter who is doing it. Some corrupt people isn't enough to generalize an entire profession. The ignorant will remain ignorant though. I'm not going to waste my time dis-proving you. I live this job day in day out, 40+ hours a week. You probably did a couple days of research for a paper one time and now think you know everything about cops.

The fact is whether it was cops or not, it was a complete douche bag move. His entire mannerism and attitude about it showed his true character.



MikeHawk said:


> Well, one things for sure. Those cops will definitely be needing new pants.
> 
> Too bad it wasn't one of those hard-ass no non-sense cops that taze people for sneezing on them. Though I'd just imagine it would be like tazing a rhino and then getting mauled.


The more muscular you are the more effective the taser it. I have no doubt in my mind brock would be dropped and siezing from a tase.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

battery, LMFAO!

THIS is battery:








PheelGoodInc said:


> So you are justifying the battery of police officers


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> battery, LMFAO!
> 
> THIS is battery:


lol now that is an ass whooping, but back on topic i don't think brock even realize that was a cop. He was in the zone ready for the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> battery, LMFAO!
> 
> THIS is battery:


More like assault with a deadly weapon, abuse under the color of authority, conduct unbecoming of an officer, and a list of other things. You won't find me defending them or any other corrupt cops.

Battery is any unwarranted use of violence or force upon another person. Spitting on someone is a battery.

What Brock did is technically battery on a police officer.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy shit i always knew PGI was a Brock basher, no matter what Brock does you will find something to bash him about. The man could cure cancer and you would still say "Wow, who cares look at all these people Brock didnt save. Millions of people died because he didnt cure it sooner. Brock is a douche."

Get off the guys ******* jockstrap.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Feel like prosecuting the hundreds of fans who "battered" the cops as well? As well as Brock for that matter?

Oh, and nice sadistic portrait of a Brock hater's fantasy of tasing Brock because, well, he's a douche, and you know him really well. 

If you're a cop, you KNOW how much corruption there is in the police force. FACT. 




PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. Well if you wrote it on an online forum it must be fact! Especially coming from someone so neutral as yourself on the issue! /sarcasm
> 
> So you are justifying the battery of police officers simply for being police officers? Because some of them are corrupt sometimes, you think it's okay for any random police officer to get hit / hurt / killed. Especially two anaheim police officers, who you have never seen before in your life and you know nothing about. But you don't mind them being hit because you believe every cop is the anti-christ.
> 
> ...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

PGI, you have MAJOR, MAJOR issues. You have a dark heart, man.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> PGI, you have MAJOR, MAJOR issues. You have a dark heart, man.


No he just hates Brock and bashes him every chance he gets. Its almost as if Brock used to bully him or something....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Feel like prosecuting the hundreds of fans who "battered" the cops as well? As well as Brock for that matter?
> 
> Oh, and nice sadistic portrait of a Brock hater's fantasy of tasing Brock because, well, he's a douche, and you know him really well.
> 
> If you're a cop, you KNOW how much corruption there is in the police force. FACT.


I know exactly how much corruption is in the police force. That is a fact. The amount of corruption isn't even on the same scale that YOU believe it is. Especially in my department. We are extremely community oriented. I could easily give you a list of the people I deal with daily and you could speak with them. My supervisors do regular audits on our calls and I've been praised by numerous citizens for "Going above and beyond the call of duty" in their assistance.

No. There has to be intent. Fans reaching to touch a fighter brushing the arms of cops is not batter. If a fan specifically pushed a cop in the way Brock did I can promise you they went to jail.



michelangelo said:


> PGI, you have MAJOR, MAJOR issues. You have a dark heart, man.


LOL. A dark heart? Really? You're about as right about me as you are about police. I'm one of the nicest most trustworthy guys you could ever meet. But keep living your dream :thumb02:


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> What Brock did is technically battery on a police officer.


Dude your pathetic.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> No he just hates Brock and bashes him every chance he gets. Its almost as if Brock used to bully him or something....


Eh, par for the course. 

PGI, I don't dispute that among the rank and file, there are decent, good cops who want to do the right thing.

The question is, what's happening at the higher levels. There, it's as dirty as can be. The higher up you go, the more money and power involved, the more secretive and dirtier things get.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Technically PheelGood is correct. A battery can be something as simple as a shove. It's a bit dramatic, but it's the law. Technicalities aside, PGI, my friend... I've come to like you due to our mutual respect and admiration of Chael Sonnen, but your hatred of Brock Lesnar borderlines on the unhealthy. How is it that you can worship Chael despite his being a known smack talker, but hate on Brock because he had words with Mir? It doesn't add up, breh.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AdRath said:


> Dude your pathetic.


I'll just take this as anger over the Brock loss. It's okay... well... not for Brock


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'll just take this as anger over the Brock loss. It's okay... well... not for Brock


Actually I'm glad Brock lost. Its the best thing to happen to his career. He will be back and as fans of this sport we all benefit. Maybe now Brock will realize being one dimensional can only take you so far but who can blame him because 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' now its broke so maybe he will become less one dimensional. 

I still think your pathetic for your unhealthy obsession with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AdRath said:


> Actually I'm glad Brock lost. Its the best thing to happen to his career. He will be back and as fans of this sport we all benefit. Maybe now Brock will realize being one dimensional can only take you so far but who can blame him because 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' now its broke so maybe he will become less one dimensional.


We'll see. How he takes this will truely define his character. I don't think he's going to want to or be able to learn striking at his age. Even if he does he'll never be the likes of the elite in the division (in striking).



> I still think your pathetic for your unhealthy obsession with Brock Lesnar.


To each his own. It's just a pet peave of mine. One I'm glad I won't have to see much anymore. There's no way after that they'll continue to make him the poster boy of the UFC anymore... just no way.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Dakota? said:


> Holy shit i always knew PGI was a Brock basher, no matter what Brock does you will find something to bash him about. The man could cure cancer and you would still say "Wow, who cares look at all these people Brock didnt save. Millions of people died because he didnt cure it sooner. Brock is a douche."
> 
> Get off the guys ******* jockstrap.


For Brock to be able to cure cancer, he'd have to learn how to spell it first. A major show-stopper.

Get over it - Brock was an over-hyped steroid-head beef-cake with zip skills and stamina.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Oh, and nice sadistic portrait of a Brock hater's fantasy of tasing Brock because, well, he's a douche, and you know him really well.


No, more so because I'd like to see a 270 lb. man made of muscle being tased. I'm sure he'd rather take that route than get in the cage with Cain again.


----------



## goldberg007 (Jul 12, 2009)

Who cares if he shoved a cop..??! I'd prefer if he would have back handed the cop. If anyone were him walking out to the biggest fight of your life they'd be so pumped up with adrenaline they probably wouldn't even know they pushed him. Seriously.. who gives a S**t ??! Who hasn't wanted to punch or shove a cop at some point but would go to jail if they did.. ? He was just lucky enough to be able to do it.

And honestly, I'm so sick of all the people that keep hating on Brock. Ok he was in the WWE.. so??

Everyone needs to have respect for him and every other fighter that dedicates a huge chunk of their lives to training and evolving. How can you not have respect for any fighter that trains their @$$ off day in and day out?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

haha.. i loved that part! i stopped and rewinded it and everyone cheered. 

and i agree, a back hand woulda been better, that cop deserved it anyways... he's a cop, they make people have bad days for a living, and give people tickets who really just deserve warnings all the time... brock shoulda pushed him, back handed him, and then stomped him out on the ground...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Brock may be the Antichrist. :confused05:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Taking a page out of Keith Jardine's book I see lol


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Out of every walk in I have ever seen in the UFC, no one else has done that. Everyone else has trained just as hard, was just as much in the moment, and just as focussed. But they manage to not push police officers out of their way. I don't think I have EVER done that in my life in any circumstance. If you need to walk through two people who are walking slow, you turn sideways and at least minimalize the bump. The way Brock did that was just so natural. He didn't even think about it and he definitely didn't care that they were police officers.
> 
> You don't put your hands on cops. Simple as that. Anyone else in any other circumstance would be in handcuffs and going to jail for that.





PheelGoodInc said:


> Dickhead pushes a cop twice like it's nothing. Battery on a police officer anyone?



Wow, we have a soft cop in this forum. Haha, battery is an general intent crime. The charge would be dropped because of the fact that Brock's intent was to make his way to the ring and nothing else. Giving the situation, it is not uncommon for there to be some shoving or body contact while trying to make his way to the ring.

Secondly, the police officer assumed the "risk" his job by taking on the duty of helping with crowd control for Brock Lesnar. Cop consented to some shoving during as part of his job and had he done his simple job correctly, he wouldn't have been in Brock's way.



PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. Well if you wrote it on an online forum it must be fact! Especially coming from someone so neutral as yourself on the issue! /sarcasm
> 
> So you are justifying the battery of police officers simply for being police officers? Because some of them are corrupt sometimes, you think it's okay for any random police officer to get hit / hurt / killed. Especially two anaheim police officers, who you have never seen before in your life and you know nothing about. But you don't mind them being hit because you believe every cop is the anti-christ.
> 
> ...


You sir are an idiot. You come here preaching that not all cops are corrupt and that the general public has a wrong perception of cops but yet you fantasize about tasing people.  Damn hypocrite, you are showing your true character as an even bigger douche bag. I'm not even a Brock fan but would love too see him bullrush you in the octagon while you tried to arrest him for the petty offense.

Great logic.

There is corruption everywhere but corruption in police departments is the worst kind of corruption imaginable because we as citizens put our trust, security, and safety in the hands of those who are supposed to be competent and professional. Instead there is this machismo, tough guy, hard-ass police culture that believe they are above the law and take matters personal instead of being professional.

P.S. Not all cops are pigs, there is a correlation between higher educated cops being more courteous and professional vs. the dime a dozen, "old school" cops that I compare to the Gestapo.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Who give a shite.... I hate coppers.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AlexZ said:


> Wow, we have a soft cop in this forum. Haha, battery is an general intent crime. The charge would be dropped because of the fact that Brock's intent was to make his way to the ring and nothing else. Giving the situation, it is not uncommon for there to be some shoving or body contact while trying to make his way to the ring.


I never said it would get filed. It would be a justified arrest though. His intent was to push someone out of his way to get to the ring. Which is a battery.



> Secondly, the police officer assumed the "risk" his job by taking on the duty of helping with crowd control for Brock Lesnar. Cop consented to some shoving during as part of his job and had he done his simple job correctly, he wouldn't have been in Brock's way.


Wait, so you're saying that because a cop assumes risk that crimes can't be carried out against him? Great logic. Every day when I go to work I assume there is a chance I could be shot and killed. Because I assume this risk it's legal for someone to do? I'd love to see that defense in court.

And the cop was doing his job. He was trying to hold back unruly fans from groping Brock. Brock decided he didn't care. He basically said "Im bigger than you so I can push you out of my way instead of showing common courtesy."




> You sir are an idiot. You come here preaching that not all cops are corrupt and that the general public has a wrong perception of cops but yet you fantasize about tasing people.


Uhg. Where did I fantasize about tasing people? I've been tazed and I know first hand how it effects muscles. In the academy we were taught (and I've seen) it work more effectively on more muscular people. Someone made a comment that it wouldn't be effective against someone like Brock. I know for a fact it would. Tell me how thats "Fantasizing about tasing people." You're either 1. Putting words into my mouth. Or 2. Not smart enough to comprehend that I was making a statement, not a fantasy. And you call me an idiot?



> Damn hypocrite, you are showing your true character as an even bigger douche bag. I'm not even a Brock fan but would love too see him bullrush you in the octagon while you tried to arrest him for the petty offense.


Your posts just continuously grows worse and worse. I clearly stated that it was in the best interest to NOT arrest him given the circumstance. If it was anyone else they would have been arrested. Pushing people out of your way like that makes you a douche bag... REGARDLESS if it's a cop or not.



> Great logic.
> 
> There is corruption everywhere but corruption in police departments is the worst kind of corruption imaginable because we as citizens put our trust, security, and safety in the hands of those who are supposed to be competent and professional. Instead there is this machismo, tough guy, hard-ass police culture that believe they are above the law and take matters personal instead of being professional.


Show me one post where I said I was corrupt or supported police corruption. You are basically telling me what the entire world knows already. Good one.



> P.S. Not all cops are pigs, there is a correlation between higher educated cops being more courteous and professional vs. the dime a dozen, "old school" cops that I compare to the Gestapo.


I have a lot of respect for old school cops. A lot of them have been on longer than I've been alive and seen things that you or I can't even imagine. The old school cops at my department are some of the most chill and intelligent guys in the entire department.

You have things horribly reversed. I'm a young guy. But the problem is typically with the younger guys. The older guys have already been on long enough to know when to choose their battles. It seems most of the officers who have excessive force problems are the younger crowd.

Not sure why I'm explaining this to you anyways since you have deemed me an "idiot" after reading posts on an online forum.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

No way in hell would a DA indict, much less a jury convict.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok I read through this thread and there is way to many insults being thrown around in this thread for it to stay open 

Sorry to the people that were enjoying this thread and the debate but some people dont know how to handle themselves when the internet warrior in themselves comes a calling


----------

